# Nurse Delivery Baby



## tjanz1418 (Apr 20, 2009)

If the nurse delivers the baby before the doctor can get there, but the doctor shows up immediately after, do you just bill the antepartum care or do you still bill for the total OB care?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 20, 2009)

*Doctor didn't deliver*

This is NOT my area of expertise, but ...

If the doctor didn't deliver the child, I don't think you can bill global OB package. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## tjanz1418 (Apr 20, 2009)

I found the answer to this in an OB/GYN Coding Alert.  It says that I can bill a 59400 (Total OB) since the nurse delivering the baby was not seperatley reportable but to put a 52 mod on it to show that the Dr. was not there for the entire thing.


----------



## bigredcag (Apr 21, 2009)

can you fax me that alert, this has been a battle at our office too.
931-245-7069 attn Chris


----------

